# sinclair_tm



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, sinc! (Yes, I'm probably early, but that's just my Aussie Premonition ability). Hope you have a great day!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy birthday, sinc! :birthday: May all your wishes come true (and soon)!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Happy birthday sinclair_tm! Make it a good one.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday. Have a great day. :birthday:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ya, you're early. its stil the day before here, but thanks ya'll.

@zaz, i'm still waiting...


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Let the zazula dating agency commence :laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dr Sinc - have a great day!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Better late than never !!! :wink: 
Happy Birthday Sinclair:wave: 
Hope I'm not TOO late


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

happy birthday! now, whats the present? vista?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Who on Earth would want that as a present :laugh:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

me. sell it on ebay


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

forcifer said:


> happy birthday! now, whats the present? vista?


:knife: 

no, if you're really my friends, you'll pool together and get me one of these... :laugh:


and you still have time to make it on my birthday, as it's still the 27th for me


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Thanks for giving me an excuse to venture out of the HJT forum for a bit of fun. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Happy birthday Sinc. :wave:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:birthday: sinclair™ 

ENJOY!!! :4-clap: :4-cheers:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> :knife:
> 
> no, if you're really my friends, you'll pool together and get me one of these... :laugh:
> 
> ...



all I can afford is the picture .. hope you like it!










got lots of nice colours :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

That was mean DF. You only showed your camera. You could have sent him the real thing. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I said I could only afford the picture .. it's still developing!! :grin:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sinc!
Sorry I'm late, I've been rather busy...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Ried said:


> Happy Birthday! Thanks for giving me an excuse to venture out of the HJT forum for a bit of fun. :grin:


glad i could help ried.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Wow I missed another one, Happy Belated Birthday, hope your day went well


----------

